# my new Acestrohynchus



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

This is my new Acestrohynchus from Peru.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

next one


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

next one


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

next one


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

next one


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

next one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro will, if anyone can! he should be on later to give it a verdict


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I believe that Acestro will tell you the same, it looks to me like a falcirostris.
Nice looking fish! 
Good pickup!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like Acestrorhynchus Isalinae


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

fw cuda?


----------

